# Nearest Medical Center to Int. City.



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a small gas explosion while cooking last night and have burns from it  , I was taken to Rashid hospital for treatment and they have told me to have the bandages changed every 24-48 hours for one week, and it can be done at any Ministry of Health Center, but each person there gave told me a different location to go too? which has me confussed 

Does anybody have any experiance of any of the health centers, which are good? which will be quieter? and most convienient to Int. City? as I only know the ones at Jumeirah and satwa...

oh btw, burns will be fine  in 10-14 days, even got a sick cert, after telling them that I had recently lost my job.

I have to say on the most part the service from the staff at the Rashid hospital was wonderfull. Very little waiting not like the half day wait that people endure back home..

Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

lemme research real quick hold on


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Al Wasl Hospital, Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Al Wasl Hospital, Dubai, United Arab Emirates


Thanks Bigdave,

I'll take a trip down there shortly. . . 

mayotom


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

no problemo, I tried to post a map but it wouldnt work. I was sure you could google it and find directions. I have heard besides american hospital that one is one of the nicer ones


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdave said:


> no problemo, I tried to post a map but it wouldnt work. I was sure you could google it and find directions. I have heard besides american hospital that one is one of the nicer ones


Thanks Dave,

I know the place, suprised I didn't think of it before, considering how many times I've driven down Oud Metha Rd

cheers mate


----------

